# Cortana - Will deleting the Cortana file harm my laptop?



## Jitraa (Jul 4, 2017)

First, I'd like to point out that I found and read this thread that, in the last post, tells me how to disable Cortana. https://techguy.org/1185771

But for me, that is not enough. I want her file gone completely. I opened the file location and moved Cortana's file onto my desktop. I've yet to delete it because I don't know what harm could or could not happen.

That being said, let me tell you about my laptop, in case that makes any difference.
My laptop is a SonicMaster by Asus, E403S Series (the biggest piece of sh*t that I will NEVER buy again. SO MANY PROBLEMS.)

If any more laptop info is needed, let me know. While I'm considered the tech guru of my house, all of this is way beyond my head.


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

Should be no issue with deleting it. I have mine renamed. But be prepared to do this again and again. Depending upon what is being updated with Microsoft's Cumulative Updates, Cortana will return. Not every update does it, but it will always return.


----------



## Jitraa (Jul 4, 2017)

storage_man said:


> Should be no issue with deleting it. I have mine renamed. But be prepared to do this again and again. Depending upon what is being updated with Microsoft's Cumulative Updates, Cortana will return. Not every update does it, but it will always return.


That will be no problem. Every time I turn on my laptop I have to go into Task Manager to shut off background crap like Store and Xbox even tho I uninstalled it.. So I'll just keep an eye open, and delete it again when it pops up.
Thank you!!

-EDIT- Yeah now it's saying I can't delete the file without permission. UGH.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Starting with the 1607 update, it becomes much more difficult to delete cortana. If you just want to disable it and use replace cortana with a standard search, that is pretty easy. With pro or enterprise version, do the following;
Navigate to Computer Configuration > Administrative Templates > Windows Components > Search. Locate the "Allow *Cortana*" setting in the right pane and double-click it. Set the Allow *Cortana* option to "Disabled" and then click "OK". You can now close the group policy editor.
If you have the home version, you do not have group policy edit so you have to edit the registry. 
https://www.howtogeek.com/265027/how-to-disable-cortana-in-windows-10/


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Note even if you boot with a linux live usb and delete the file, it is going to return at some point via update. While it is possible to delete the file, it is not going to do you any good since the file will return.


----------



## Jitraa (Jul 4, 2017)

crjdriver said:


> Note even if you boot with a linux live usb and delete the file, it is going to return at some point via update. While it is possible to delete the file, it is not going to do you any good since the file will return.


So say I choose to rename it instead to disable it, updates won't enable it again?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

No, you are going to get the file back. Why do you need to delete the file? As I said, it is possible to delete the file however it is not going to do you any good. Renamed or deleted, you are going to get it back.


----------



## Jitraa (Jul 4, 2017)

crjdriver said:


> No, you are going to get the file back. Why do you need to delete the file? As I said, it is possible to delete the file however it is not going to do you any good. Renamed or deleted, you are going to get it back.


Honestly, it's an OCD thing. As I stated before, every time I turn my Asus on, I have to go into my Task Manager and manually End programs like Store, Xbox, Microsoft Game Collection... EVERY TIME. And every time I do, I see Cortana and it irks me that I can't uninstall it or End it.
Mind you, I'm not desperate to get rid of it. If it can't be done easily or will just keep coming back after having to go into my system to fix it, I might as well just leave it.


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

Jitraa said:


> So say I choose to rename it instead to disable it, updates won't enable it again?


Renaming it is no different than deleting it. As I stated, it will return.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, if you delete Cortana you will not be able to use SearchUI.exe effectively making search useless, this hoses your computer and you will have to reinstall windows. So no, do not attempt it. I have two copies of the app one is renamed the other is not, it came with a recent update, Cortana however does not run and does not appear in task manager. These two registry mod's take care of that:- (from an elevated cmd prompt)

reg add "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\Windows Search" /v AllowCortana /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

reg add "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\FirewallRules" /v "{2765E0F4-2918-4A46-B9C9-43CDD8FCBA2B}" /t REG_SZ /d "BlockCortana|Action=Block|Active=TRUE|Dir=Out|App=C:\windows\systemapps\microsoft.windows.cortana_cw5n1h2txyewy\searchui.exe|Name=Search and Cortana application|AppPkgId=S-1-15-2-1861897761-1695161497-2927542615-642690995-327840285-2659745135-2630312742|" /f


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi jenae,

How did you find the AppPkgId ?


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, well a bit complicated (I am a computer scientist, and worked on the first windows registry) we first noticed firewall rules were being created even though restrictions were placed on admins doing this (early days of 10) and involving server systems so we were asked to investigate ( I am retired now however I owned the company (still do ) so eventually the old fellow was called in, bit of work location is as follows:- This is one value data entry expanded in firewall rules under shared access parameters HKLM\services key:-

2.27|Action=Allow|Active=TRUE|Dir=In|Profile=Domain|Profile=Private|Profile=Public|[email protected]{Microsoft.Windows.Cortana_1.8.12.15063_neutral_neutral_cw5n1h2txyewy?ms-resource://Microsoft.Windows.Cortana/resources/PackageDisplayName}|[email protected]{Microsoft.Windows.Cortana_1.8.12.15063_neutral_neutral_cw5n1h2txyewy?ms-resource://Microsoft.Windows.Cortana/resources/ProductDescription}|LUOwn=S-1-5-21-1671711460-671655273-2889426470-1001|AppPkgId=S-1-15-2-1861897761-1695161497-2927542615-642690995-327840285-2659745135-2630312742|[email protected]{Microsoft.Windows.Cortana_1.8.12.15063_neutral_neutral_cw5n1h2txyewy?ms-resource://Microsoft.Windows.Cortana/resources/PackageDisplayName}|Platform=2:6:2|Platform2=GTEQ|Edge=TRUE|

And the reg mod:-
BlockCortana|Action=Block|Active=TRUE|Dir=Out|App=C:\windows\systemapps\microsoft.windows.cortana_cw5n1h2txyewy\searchui.exe|Name=Search and Cortana application|AppPkgId=S-1-15-2-1861897761-1695161497-2927542615-642690995-327840285-2659745135-2630312742|

You do have to know what you are doing and even after 40+ years in computers I still learn something every day


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

jenae said:


> Hi, if you delete Cortana you will not be able to use SearchUI.exe effectively making search useless, this hoses your computer and you will have to reinstall windows.


Yes you will lose the ability to run a search from the task bar, but it doesn't "HOSE" the computer and doesn't require you to re-install windows. It runs just fine. I have "searchUI.old" in my cortana directory (see attachment). I can re-name "SearchUI" back to an .exe and the search functionality is restored.

Now your way with registry patches, will work just fine. Just another way to do it.


----------



## Jitraa (Jul 4, 2017)

Thankies for all the answers ^^
I am by no means a computer guru like my parents think I am so I'm just going to leave things alone.
That being said, I don't ever use my SearchUI.exe anyway. I don't even do the voice recognition with Cortana, as I want nothing to do with it.


----------



## Jitraa (Jul 4, 2017)

jenae said:


> Hi, well a bit complicated (I am a computer scientist, and worked on the first windows registry) we first noticed firewall rules were being created even though restrictions were placed on admins doing this (early days of 10) and involving server systems so we were asked to investigate ( I am retired now however I owned the company (still do ) so eventually the old fellow was called in, bit of work location is as follows:- This is one value data entry expanded in firewall rules under shared access parameters HKLM\services key:-
> 
> 2.27|Action=Allow|Active=TRUE|Dir=In|Profile=Domain|Profile=Private|Profile=Public|[email protected]{Microsoft.Windows.Cortana_1.8.12.15063_neutral_neutral_cw5n1h2txyewy?ms-resource://Microsoft.Windows.Cortana/resources/PackageDisplayName}|[email protected]{Microsoft.Windows.Cortana_1.8.12.15063_neutral_neutral_cw5n1h2txyewy?ms-resource://Microsoft.Windows.Cortana/resources/ProductDescription}|LUOwn=S-1-5-21-1671711460-671655273-2889426470-1001|AppPkgId=S-1-15-2-1861897761-1695161497-2927542615-642690995-327840285-2659745135-2630312742|[email protected]{Microsoft.Windows.Cortana_1.8.12.15063_neutral_neutral_cw5n1h2txyewy?ms-resource://Microsoft.Windows.Cortana/resources/PackageDisplayName}|Platform=2:6:2|Platform2=GTEQ|Edge=TRUE|
> 
> ...


I actually found this site via Google search, saw your answer in another post from like, 2 years ago and followed you. I tried to message you directly, but I couldn't find that option on your profile ^^;;


----------

